# جميع الاعضاء



## ملاواني (16 أكتوبر 2009)

جميع الاخوة انا معايا كورسات ndt الاربعه ومستوايا جيد جدا في الانجليزي ومع العلم اني طرقت جميع ابواب الفرص المتاحة للتوظيف سواء المناسبة وغير المناسبة يعني فيه ناس طلبت خبرة وبرده قدمت لكن في الحقيقة حتي الان لم يشاء الله بالتعيين وكانت النتيجة دائما (ممكن تبعتلنا السي في بالفاكس واحنا هنكلمك ان شاء الله) وفضلت مستني ومستني ...................... 

المهم اتمني منكم لو حد فيكم امامه فرصة شغل مناسبة ياريت اتواصل معاه وربنا يقدم الي فيه الخير

انا متاسف اني طولت عليكم بس غصب عني لاني مخنوق جدا وبداخلي كرب شديد والحمد لله هستني ردودكم بفارغ الصبر كل يوم يارب


----------



## جاب الله امان (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ربنا معاك وان شاء الله هتشتغل وهتتغير حياتك باسرع مما تتصور 

وبكره تفتكر الايام دى وتضحك عليها(بس سجلها عشان تفتكرها )

هو الشغل مش قليل بس هو الموضوع ان الواحد مننا ممكن ييأس بسرعه وده عيبه 

المهم مش هطول عليك

انا اعرف مكتب فى الاختبارات غير الاتلافيه وهو بيورد مهندسين لشركات البترول وخاصه شركه جابكو

اسم المكتب Inspecta international co 
tel:26444860
[email protected]
www.inspectacert.com
هو مكانه تقريبا فى مصر الجديده
ومدير التشغيل فى المكتب ده اسمه عادل عبد العزيز
رقم تلفونه 0128658404
المهم انا زميل ليا راح واختبره فى الUT عملى ونظرى وودوه شركه جابكو واختبره فى الشركه ونجح فى اختبارهم وشغال الان تبع المكتب ولكن فى الشركه يعنى المكتب اللى بيحاسبه 
وعلى فكره هتلاقى مكاتب كتير بتعمل كدا فى مصر
يعنى برده شوف مكاتب الدكتور عبدالحميد حسانين والمهندس عبدالله حسنين
يعنى لا تقلق وهتشتغل ان شاء الله

انا حاليا مش فاكر اماكن تانيه 

على فكره فيه شركه كهروميكا برده بتحتاج ناس علطول

فيه كتير بس انت دور ولف ولا تقلق

والله المستعان


----------



## ملاواني (17 أكتوبر 2009)

قدمت فيهم بس مفيش اي رد منهم خالص
يا ريت يا جماعه لو حد يعرف مكان ومش مهم الراتب
بس يكون مكان اكيد محدش يبخل بالرد يا جماعه شكري الاخ جاب الله
ومش هنسي الخدمه دي والله لحد


----------



## ملاواني (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*ساعدوني*

اي مساعده يا جماعه منكم


----------



## ابو غازي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف بعت سيرتك الذاتية على النت لكام شركة و لفيت على كام شركة؟
لفيت على كل شركات البترول ؟
قدمت على بتروجيت ؟
قدمت على شركات الانشاءات المعدنية ؟
قدمت على شركات الحديد و الصلب ؟
قدمت على شركات الصناعات المعدنية ؟
. 
.
.
ممكن اعرف الاجابة ؟


----------

